# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  ارسال sms از طریق کامپیوتر

## hosmog

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید به همه دوستان
چطور میشه از طریق پورت com کامپیوتر به موبایل وصل شویم و توسط کامپیوتر sms ارسال کنیم
لطفا نحوه تهیه کابل اتصال موبایل به کامپیوتر را توضیح دهید
متشکرم

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز در ایتدا چیزی که اهمیت دارد نوع و مدل گوشی شماست که قصد دارین به کامپیوتر متصل کنید
برای مثال اکثر گوشی های جدید از طریق پورت usb به کامپیوتر وصل میشن و با استفاده از نرم افزار Pc Suite به کامپیوتر متصل میشن

----------


## raravaice

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=87880

----------


## noorsoft

یکسری نرم افزار هستند که این کار را انجام میدن
1- Advance mobile
2- MobEdit

----------

